# Gonna grill for the first time in 35 years



## LizStreithorst

Since I haven't done it for so long I have to learn how all over again.  I got a cheap little Smokey Joe a few days ago.  I will do the prep work Sat. after work and the final cooking on the grill on Sunday.  

I decided to start with this because it seems easy for a grilling newbie and it looks and sounds mouthwatering.  I'll have it with grilled corn on the cob and asparagus or green beans depending on what looks best at the supermarket. 
Best-Ever Barbecued Ribs Recipe - Bon Appétit


----------



## roadfix

Awesome!   This is definitely doable on the Smokey Joe (finishing the rib part).   You'll have to split the rack in half to fit though....  )
I've done similar rib recipes, from the oven, foiled, and to the charcoal grill.


----------



## Kayelle

That's exactly how I do my ribs too Liz, with one exception. I don't want falling off the bone ribs, and 300 degrees for 3 hrs in the oven is just way too hot and long imo. I do mine at 250 degrees for 2 1/2 hrs with much better results. You'll notice when he cut the ribs after removing from the grill they just fell apart. Some resistance to the bone is how cooking contest ribs are judged.
Good luck and have fun with your new cooking toy!


----------



## roadfix

I agree, you need to cut the time and temp in the oven.....otherwise, when you remove the ribs from the foil they will literally fall apart on you as you try to pick them up.


----------



## LizStreithorst

Thanks folks.  I wondered about that myself.  I don't call 300 degrees low.  250 is low.  I may go the 3 full hours, though.


----------



## Cheryl J

Agree with Kay and RF.  Lower heat and a little less time in the oven.  "Fall off the bone tender" is just an expression, or should be.  By the time they're THAT done, they're also dry.  Half the fun of ribs is chewing them off the bone. 

Congrats Liz, and welcome to the grilling side of DC! Can't wait to hear how they turn out.


----------



## tenspeed

Only on the grill for 7 - 10 minutes?  That doesn't leave much time to drink beer while the ribs are grilling!


----------



## LizStreithorst

Shoot, it will be the weekend.  I'm sure that I'll be drinking beer from before I get them started.


----------



## roadfix

tenspeed said:


> Only on the grill for 7 - 10 minutes?  That doesn't leave much time to drink beer while the ribs are grilling!



Beer.   This is another reason why I cut the time in the oven.   I give the ribs extra time on the grill and run the toothpick test as I continue to grill, baste, and drink beer.....in no particular order.


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> Beer.   This is another reason why I cut the time in the oven.   I give the ribs extra time on the grill and run the toothpick test as I continue to grill, baste, and drink beer.....in no particular order.



Exactly right RF...in my case it's wine drinking time, and good music by old dead people, and my book.  "Toothpick test"? That's interesting.
You're gonna love grilling again Liz!!


----------



## LizStreithorst

Do y'all think I could add a few drops of liquid smoke to the rub?


----------



## roadfix

Your ribs are done if you can poke a toothpick into the ribs butter smooth...
...or you can do the bend test.   That also works.


----------



## roadfix

LizStreithorst said:


> Do y'all think I could add a few drops of liquid smoke to the rub?


Now, if you would have gotten the 18" or larger kettle you can smoke the ribs and forget about the oven.


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks RF..I'll remember the toothpick test!


----------



## Kayelle

LizStreithorst said:


> Do y'all think I could add a few drops of liquid smoke to the rub?



Sure Liz, and smoked paprika is a good idea if you have it.


----------



## GotGarlic

LizStreithorst said:


> Do y'all think I could add a few drops of liquid smoke to the rub?



You can do that. You can also add smoked paprika. The first time I did that, DH asked me how I got that smoky flavor since I had made them in the oven


----------



## LizStreithorst

roadfix said:


> Now, if you would have gotten the 18" or larger kettle you can smoke the ribs and forget about the oven.



Geesh, give me a break.  I'm just one little person who loves to cook and doesn't eat a lot.  I always go for small.

My question is, might I be able to add a few drops of liquid smoke to the rub?  I don't think that it would mess any thing up since the ribs will release their own juices while wrapped in foil in the fridge.


----------



## LizStreithorst

GotGarlic said:


> You can do that. You can also add smoked paprika. The first time I did that, DH asked me how I got that smoky flavor since I had made them in the oven



Thanks, Garlic.  That is what I shall do.


----------



## Andy M.

Liz, have a great time with your new grill and enjoy the ribs.


----------



## Dawgluver

My little Smoky Joe and I went through college together, it went along with many camping trips and several boyfriends.  Cooked some good stuff on it.

Go light on the liquid smoke.  Enjoy!


----------



## roadfix

Dawgluver said:


> My little Smoky Joe and I went through college together, it went along with many camping trips and several boyfriends.  Cooked some good stuff on it.



Nice.....you had the good one with the wooden handles and the bottom vent......your little Smokey Joe.  )


----------



## Dawgluver

roadfix said:


> Nice.....you had the good one with the wooden handles and the bottom vent......your little Smokey Joe.  )




Yes I did!  Loved that thing.  It lasted longer than the boyfriends did!


----------



## LizStreithorst

Yes m'am.  Just a few drop of liquid smoke.

Mine has a top and bottom vent with the ash tray.  I read a bunch of reviews and the general concurrences was that the basic one with ash tray was more liked than the fancy one with the carrying handle.  Alas, it has plastic handles.  It's the way they make things these days.

I'm sure that I'll be happy with it because I pretty much no of nothing else.  The last one I had a million years ago was more of a smoker than a grill.  It was a tall cylindrical thing.  It cooked some good meat for me.  I bet'ch I could get the same results with my little basic Smokey Joe once I learn more by doing.

They say that rain is coming in but they're wrong as often as they're right.  I'll be hugely pissed off if I get rained out on my first grilling day.


----------



## roadfix

LizStreithorst said:


> Mine has a top and bottom vent with the ash tray.  I read a bunch of reviews and the general concurrences was that the basic one with ash tray was more liked than the fancy one with the carrying handle.



Yes, the deluxe Smokey Joe with the carrying handle sucks.   It has trouble reaching very high temps for grilling due to the location of the intake vents.   I have one of those and also have the traditional Smokey Joe with the bottom vent.
You've made a wise decision.


----------



## Kayelle

LizStreithorst said:


> Yes m'am.
> 
> They say that rain is coming in but they're wrong as often as they're right.  I'll be hugely pissed off if I get rained out on my first grilling day.



Liz, if it does rain the ribs will finish up beautifully under the broiler too.
I often do them that way, as I only have a gas grill and it makes really no difference if the gas flame comes from the top or the bottom.
Crossing my fingers for no rain tomorrow for you.


----------



## LizStreithorst

I figured I'd do it on the grill under the car port.  Not the location I was looking forward to, but it will do.


----------



## RPCookin

Kayelle said:


> That's exactly how I do my ribs too Liz, with one exception. I don't want falling off the bone ribs, and 300 degrees for 3 hrs in the oven is just way too hot and long imo. I do mine at 250 degrees for 2 1/2 hrs with much better results. You'll notice when he cut the ribs after removing from the grill they just fell apart. Some *resistance to the bone is how cooking contest ribs are judged.*
> Good luck and have fun with your new cooking toy!



That may win BBQ contests, but I get the best "guest" reviews when they do fall off the bone.  I personally like it both ways, so I don't worry as long as they are relatively tender.


----------



## LizStreithorst

I won't have guests.  I prefer a bit of toothiness to a rib myself.


----------



## Kayelle

RPCookin said:


> That may win BBQ contests, but I get the best "guest" reviews when they do fall off the bone.  I personally like it both ways, so I don't worry as long as they are relatively tender.



I understand your POV Rick. For both of us, they are cooked perfectly if you can bite some meat cleanly from the bone and tear off some of the rest of the meat too with just a slight resistance. I know I know...pretty picky.


----------



## roadfix

Let's do it!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9q5NdNhEMk


----------



## CatPat

Poor Papa tried of this after many of years.

Mamma had of the fire extinguisher. Papa put too much of the lighting fluid to the charcoal and made her afraid.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## tenspeed

Refresher course:

Grilling Guides and Recipes | Serious Eats


----------

